# Closing up Garage Door - Do I Need a Footing?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture? Any garage I've ever build had fooring all the way around the whole building.


----------



## bgagnon127 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Here's a rough sketch*


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That should already have a footing --how old is the house?
Footing all around an attached garage have been required for a long time--


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Agreed, the foundation wall should already carry through underneath the driveway. It's not typical to have the driveway extend into the garage that far, but it is done at times for various reasons. If you remove that small section of driveway, you should find foundation underneath, and then you can pour a concrete patch over that. An elevated curb, up to the height of the existing concrete/block curb (assuming it has one) would be a good idea as well........


----------



## bgagnon127 (Jan 16, 2013)

*The House Was Built in 1956*

Well here's to hoping that it does have the foundation underneath. Easy enough to find out. Thanks guys!


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a one car attached garage on my house. I turned it into a den. I just hired a carpenter and had him install a entry door with flanking transom(i don't think this is what there called.) An entry door with thin windows on both sides. Custom ordered. No digging necessary. Just bolted down to concrete. Not before he did a few things here and there for proper install. This was several years ago.


----------



## GBrackins (Apr 26, 2012)

it may be a little late, here are the requirements in Rhode Island:

Building Code for One- and Two-Family Dwelling RI Amendments

2009 International Residential Code


----------

